
Japanese office installs full-size vending machine made out of cardboard - prostoalex
https://soranews24.com/2020/05/26/creative-japanese-office-installs-awesome-full-size-vending-machine-made-out-of-cardboard%e3%80%90video%e3%80%91/
======
freemint
If you are interested in vending machines but are up for lighter fantasy there
is a light novel called: "Reborn as a Vending Machine, I Now Wander the
Dungeon"

It has lot's of weird vending machines woven into it's plot. As an LN of the
from the "being reborn in another world" genre (Yes that is a thing) it sadly
couldn't do without some suggestive scenes but you skip those.

------
willcipriano
Looks like it's based on the honor system, the buttons can still be pressed
even if you don't put a coin in. Still pretty impressive for cardboard.

------
thechao
I wonder if they sell a Danbo costume?

------
sparkie
Japan is probably the only country in the world where this kind of vending
machine could survive, for a while at least.

Anywhere else it would be torn apart for the 'bounty' inside. Wouldn't last as
long as it took to build. Its looters would probably feel a sense of pride in
doing so because they'd be "destroying capitalism." Hurrah!

~~~
foxyv
They had to put the vending machines in my High School into giant metal cages
to prevent kids from destroying them. Up-armored vending machines...

~~~
sparkie
In Japan, you commonly find un-armored vending machines on the street corner,
or next to the bus stop on a rural street. In hotels, the vending machines
dispense beer.

Yet they are seldom robbed.

